# Where are all the feral webcomics?



## Raspberry (Sep 10, 2013)

*Feral Webcomics*

I can't find any webcomics about feral animals.


----------



## pdonz (Sep 13, 2013)

*Re: Feral Webcomics*



Raspberry said:


> I can't find any webcomics about feral animals.



Have you looked here? http://feralcomics.deviantart.com/


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 13, 2013)

*Re: Feral Webcomics*



pdonz said:


> Have you looked here? http://feralcomics.deviantart.com/



BAM!


----------



## Symlus (Sep 13, 2013)

Give this one a read: http://www.nofna.com/index.php?chapter=10%1


----------



## Stratelier (Sep 13, 2013)

(Working on one of my own, but all I have to show for it so far are a few random snapshots.)

Oh, and I may just have to check out that dA group too.


----------



## Misomie (Sep 26, 2013)

This one is pretty good: http://off-white.eu/


----------



## Zabrina (Sep 26, 2013)

They're all over DeviantArt.


----------



## MochiElZorro (Sep 26, 2013)

*Re: Feral Webcomics*



Raspberry said:


> I can't find any webcomics about feral animals.



Stupid Fox is pretty good. Though I don't think of it as feral, as the artist isn't a furry.


----------



## chesse20 (Oct 6, 2013)

http://fc06.deviantart.net/fs70/f/2013/162/a/3/horse_comics_ep_60_by_laserdogbad-d68owwp.png
Horse comics by laser doge(me) is a comic about horses based on the game face of mankind.


----------



## Valery91Thunder (Oct 7, 2013)

Uhmm, Faux Pas? http://www.ozfoxes.com/fauxpas.htm
I actually never read it, so I can't telly you if it's good or bad; I just know of its existence, and that it has feral protagonists.


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 7, 2013)

^ There's a wiki for that, of course ... and apparently Faux Pas has been around for _decades_.


----------

